# Which one do you prefer out these two please!



## 4meandthem (Oct 4, 2012)

I am going to make our Christmas cards this year and got these two shots off today.
I am having a hard time picking which to use. What is your opinion?


----------



## ronlane (Oct 4, 2012)

I like #2 the best.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 4, 2012)

I like the continuity of the white light (at bottom) in number two.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 4, 2012)

#2 for me as well.
Actually, I like the tree shape in #1 better--it's rounder, fuller and not leaning as much as #2.
But the cool white "spirograph" thing happening at the bottom on #2 wins me over.

But then, I wore out about six spirographs when I was a kid. If I had one, I would STILL play with that thing.


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 4, 2012)

I disagree with the previous posters ) )...the spirograph in the second appears outside of the bottom of the tree, but this is incongruous as I see that bit as the Base/trunk of the tree. So I prefer number 1 as it looks like a tree with a base inside the bottom of the tree. 

Both very very good, though. Love the idea.


----------



## premo (Oct 4, 2012)

I like both but #2... great job.


----------



## Rosy (Oct 4, 2012)

2


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone! My wife likes #1 but the majority seems to like #2. I may be on the couch tonight!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 5, 2012)

Second one is quite lovely!!


----------



## sm4him (Oct 5, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> Thanks everyone! My wife likes #1 but the majority seems to like #2. I may be on the couch tonight!



For a Christmas card?
If 1,000 people ALL prefer #2, and only your wife prefers #1, it's an easy choice. Pick #1.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 5, 2012)

sm4him said:


> 4meandthem said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone! My wife likes #1 but the majority seems to like #2. I may be on the couch tonight!
> ...




That did enter my mind.


----------

